# Flatheads in the Ohio River Tributaries



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

I've always really enjoyed fishing the tribs for cats. I did a write up on my blog along with our biggest flatheads we've caught while fishing the rivers. Too many top end fish have been removed from the rivers for paylakes to yield fish of record potential, although there are probably a handful out there. I do my part when I'm on the river in my canoe to cut illegal limb and trot lines and report any major law breakers. We could have a lot more trophy Flatheads swimming out there. Gotta be thankful for what we do have and the chance for a great fight is still out there.

http://www.outdoormediaco.com/single-post/2016/10/08/Cats-in-the-Tribs


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Bump for some nice flatheads 

Getting cabin fever. I always have good luck in the spring when the water climbs over 60 for Flats. Cutbait seems to be better and the bite is best during the warmest part of the day. I think its when they first start actively feeding in the shallows, just so happens to be during the day and they prefer cut over live. Opposite of summer, although the same technique does catch fish all summer, even on the hottest days.


----------

